# Giant Prickly Stick Insect(Extatosoma tiaratum)



## JC (Mar 31, 2010)

I want some. :drool:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LufFCpNd_Fg&feature=sub&videos=HJ5zCnpS4MI


----------



## Malhavoc's (Mar 31, 2010)

you can buy eggs off of ebay and they ship around the world, though not tried it myself, they are also very popular in europe  I however am partial to the black beauties myself.


----------



## JC (Mar 31, 2010)

Malhavoc's said:


> you can buy eggs off of ebay and they ship around the world, though not tried it myself, they are also very popular in europe  I however am partial to the black beauties myself.



Ah, cool. Thanks for the info, I will definitely look into that!


----------



## What (Mar 31, 2010)

JC, it is highly illegal, thanks to the USDA/APHIS, to keep phasmids in the USA... 


...and the USDA/APHIS do read AB.


----------



## JC (Apr 1, 2010)

What said:


> JC, it is highly illegal, thanks to the USDA/APHIS, to keep phasmids in the USA...
> 
> 
> ...and the USDA/APHIS do read AB.



..............


----------



## Malhavoc's (Apr 1, 2010)

yeah I forgot to mention, I am not aware of the american laws sorry, I am a canadian  our laws I believe are equaly strict but since I travel alot in europe I dont have much time at home to worry about ,it, however I believe if you live on medicaluniversity property you can get exampts from the law on those grounds?


----------



## Scorpendra (Apr 1, 2010)

You're exempt if you're an entomologist. I heard that they have phasmids at Cornell University.


----------



## What (Apr 1, 2010)

Scorpendra said:


> You're exempt if you're an entomologist. I heard that they have phasmids at Cornell University.


No... Institutions can apply for USDA permits to keep them, but individuals are not allowed to keep them and cannot be issued permits.


----------



## mitchnast (Apr 2, 2010)

Phasmids are also illegal in canada, same as roaches


----------



## Pro_bug_catcher (Apr 2, 2010)

What about natives? (I'm thinking _Diapheromera femorata_).


----------



## BeetleExperienc (Apr 6, 2010)

Pro bug catcher;

   You're right, not all phasmids need a permit. The US has lots of native phasmids that are perfectly fine to keep as long as they are native to your state.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Apr 6, 2010)

too much travel channel for me. these look appetizing. and is that patton oswalt?


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 6, 2010)

Malhavoc's said:


> you can buy eggs off of ebay and they ship around the world, though not tried it myself, they are also very popular in europe  I however am partial to the black beauties myself.


 Oh, I thought stick insects were only not allowed into California, not the whole USA. I'm trying to see if orchid or Asian mantids can ship to California. That was another insect I thought couldn't get down here..


----------



## barabootom (Apr 6, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> I'm trying to see if orchid or Asian mantids can ship to California. That was another insect I thought couldn't get down here..


California Zoological Supply has them listed.  

Praying Mantis-Giant Orchid-Sm                      Hymenopus coronatus
Praying Mantis- Dead Leaf Mothra Mantis         Deroplatys ssp. 

http://www.calzoo.com/arachnids.html


----------



## skips (Apr 6, 2010)

Highly illegal is a strong way to put it.  There is a mantid breeder in ohio who ships pretty much anywhere, but it depends on state laws.  It is almost always illegal to ship across state lines but it is done all the time with only very infrequent enforcement of the ban.  It is not illegal to keep the vast majority of exotic mantids, but is illegal to own exotic phasmids.  Illegal, yes.  Enforced...unfortunately not as much as it should be.  I want some orchids myself, or Pseudocreobotra wahlbergii.  

As long as you dont go letting the exotics loose in your garden like chinese mantids in ohio.  Now they're established and no one cares that they're here, but that's exactly what aphis doesnt want.  We sell them as "green gardening" supplies.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 7, 2010)

skips said:


> As long as you dont go letting the exotics loose in your garden like chinese mantids in ohio.  Now they're established and no one cares that they're here, but that's exactly what aphis doesnt want.  We sell them as "green gardening" supplies.


I think you're referring to Tenodera sinensis, which has been regularly sold as a pest control since the late 19th century here in the states.  They're commercial distinction as pest control is dubious at best, being a generalist predator.  Nonetheless, you can find them in just about any garden store/scientific supply in the lower 48.  I haven't read anything on them out-competing native mantids but I suppose that in certain niches they could.  Being sit-and-wait predators that prefer tall grass & shrubs, the majority of their diet would be flying insects and by extension, other predators.


----------

